# new piano stuff



## samsibar (May 12, 2010)

Hey,

I have long time not posted here and got some new stuff at

__
https://soundcloud.com/srdvprt%2Ftracks
 . Primarily these are again piano compositions, but for some the accordion works nicely out, especially No. 9. I recommend to listen No. 11 first for it sounds nicest and least weird, it's also my best to date.

I know I'm not a good composer but hope to get better one day. I know I suck but it's my hobby. Sorry.


----------



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

you are by no means suck as a composer; i enjoyed the pieces and like the incorporation of older styles.


----------

